

A poor man's TCP firewall - KonradKlause
https://github.com/richardweinberger/pmtfw

======
peterwwillis
I love that not only does it not use pcap, it's practical for many purposes...
Starbucks wifi too slow for you? Reset everyone's connections but your own =)

